# Sleeping nude: a very open discussion



## Doctor Sleep (Apr 16, 2013)

Just started doing so, and so far I've had a lot better sleep but have had difficulty making excuses why it takes so long for me to get out of bed considering I have to get myself dressed while in bed.

Feel free to share your stories


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

Well, i take my clothes off and i go to bed.
And so my story ends.

tl;dr - i sleep naked


But i'm intigued... why do you have to get dressed in bed? That seems very impractical.


----------



## Doctor Sleep (Apr 16, 2013)

Mothers can be a pain about that sort of thing, not to mention the rest of the family making a big deal about it.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

smevel said:


> Just started doing so, and so far I've had a lot better sleep but have had difficulty making excuses why it takes so long for me to get out of bed considering I have to get myself dressed while in bed.
> Feel free to share your stories


personally, I prefer not to have everything flopping around, but if you feel more comfortable sleeping nude, great :laughing:


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

It's kinda the only option here in summer, not the panties, but the rest are off yeah.


----------



## Archetype (Mar 17, 2011)

I live in a tropical country, I usually sleep in my underwear. Its so hot in here. Its very comfortable to sleep with minimum constriction at my body, but I don't like my "thing" just dangle out, specially in the morning (if you know what I mean ).


----------



## Doctor Sleep (Apr 16, 2013)

lol Yeah that "thing" does get a tad bit annoying to deal with but seriously I feel so much more relaxed without all of that extra weight dragging down when I'm trying to sleep.


----------



## rosegeranium (Apr 1, 2013)

Hell yeah, I love sleeping in the n00d. It feels free. But then again, my parts don't flop around and get twisted in the sheets or whatever. Does anyone actually sleep in pajamas?


----------



## RetroVortex (Aug 14, 2012)

I don't sleep full nude, because everytime I take of my pants in bed I get a boner...


----------



## Colt45ws (Apr 1, 2013)

I prefer to sleep naked. More comfortable. I dont usually do it though because I sleep during the day. When everyone else is up. I dont really wake up if I have to use the restroom so Im always afraid Ill walk across the hall nude.
I have done it a few times though. Sometimes Ill get to tossing and turning and my underwear gets all wrapped up around me. Ill finally just fling them across the room. I dont really know what happens during bathroom time. Sometimes Ill remember to put something on again and others I dont remember if I did or not.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

rosegeranium said:


> Does anyone actually sleep in pajamas?


Um........no........?...






Ok, I do...


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

smevel said:


> Mothers can be a pain about that sort of thing, not to mention the rest of the family making a big deal about it.


yesss, that's why i stopped sleeping nekkid. because my mum would come in and be all "WHAT are you doing?". so to avoid any awkward wank talk, _clothes_ :l oh also, my cat slept in my bed once when i was still sleeping nude, and she had some skin thing, and i got a fucking ringworm above my boob, that was terrible. i'm not sure if clothes would've helped though.


----------



## geekofalltrades (Feb 8, 2012)

I've slept in boxers or boxer briefs for as long as I can remember. I need something supporting my junk, otherwise my balls kinda dangle around and stretch out and it's really uncomfortable.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

smevel said:


> Mothers can be a pain about that sort of thing, not to mention the rest of the family making a big deal about it.


Do you sleep in the same room?
Does your bedroom lack a door and a lock?

Either sounds terrible.
How are you supposed to be able to flex naked in a mirror in peace.
How can you have a social life these days without a shirtless selfie to post on a dating website?


----------



## Doctor Sleep (Apr 16, 2013)

phony said:


> yesss, that's why i stopped sleeping nekkid. because my mum would come in and be all "WHAT are you doing?". so to avoid any awkward wank talk, _clothes_ :l oh also, my cat slept in my bed once when i was still sleeping nude, and she had some skin thing, and i got a fucking ringworm above my boob, that was terrible. i'm not sure if clothes would've helped though.


Oh geez that sounds terrible, and I never thought of that happening Gasp!, and my cat knows how to open the door with his head


----------



## Archetype (Mar 17, 2011)

phony said:


> yesss, that's why i stopped sleeping nekkid. because my mum would come in and be all "WHAT are you doing?". so to avoid any awkward wank talk, _clothes_ :l oh also, my cat slept in my bed once when i was still sleeping nude, and she had some skin thing, and i got a fucking ringworm above my boob, that was terrible. i'm not sure if clothes would've helped though.


Holy shit, that's scary


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

Lol.

I love sleeping nude. I sleep much easier that way. I can wear small panties sometimes though, but they always end up off so...


----------



## Doctor Sleep (Apr 16, 2013)

NT the DC said:


> Do you sleep in the same room?
> Does your bedroom lack a door and a lock?
> 
> Either sounds terrible.
> ...



No but she bangs on the door at 6:00 in the morning

The door is as flimsy as cardboard, seriously the doorknob has a big gap between it and the hole the other doorknob sticks out of

Mirrors terrify me as do pictures of myself with my natural hair


----------



## Kormoran (Mar 15, 2012)

Archetype said:


> but I don't like my "thing" just dangle out, specially in the morning (if you know what I mean ).


I'd have thought that would've made it particularily comfortable.

I'd sleep in the nude, but I wear socks in bed for a reason; if my feet peek out at the end of my duvet, the monsters will take them. I really don't want the monsters to take my tool if I should ever be unfortunate and "pop out" (in the words of Alan Partridge).


----------



## LexiFlame (Aug 9, 2012)

smevel said:


> Mothers can be a pain about that sort of thing, not to mention the rest of the family making a big deal about it.


I can't agree enough. I've slept nude for the past two years, and my mother mentions how disgusting she finds it all the time. Since I already have the bed covers on me, I don't see the purpose of wearing clothes as well. I sleep better and more comfortably this way (and I now have a lock on my door).


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

@phony
Holy shit! Ringworm over the boob? No damn cat is ever allowed in my bed, here on. :laughing: 


___

I sleep in my panties, unless I feel like putting on my SO's shirt as well. There's something awkward (physically) about not having my panties on in bed. They just feel more comfortable, and I don't wear any of those fancy schmancy ones to sleep. Cotton all the way.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

I sleep nude.

I just woke up, and I'm still in bed.

How's that for open? ; )


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

I don't sleep naked, but just in underwear. I'd like to keep the beast under control.


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

@Boss

I knowwww. I thought it was cancer at first :l


----------



## Dewymorning (Nov 24, 2012)

The only thing I ever wear to bed are cotton panties, and sometimes not even that.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Nope, always keep underwear on. I don't like my dick flopping about, especially if I want to turn over onto my stomach.
It's what I prefer, I dislike having anything more or less than just underwear. I can of course sleep in some clothing, but it's never as comfortable.


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

Boxers and T-Shirt,
Feel most comfortable with that!

Totally naked makes me feel wierd


----------



## Obscure (May 20, 2013)

100% nude is annoying. First of all my bra is my second skin, can't take it off. Then it's more comfortable to sleep with boxers/panties on physically and mentally(Can't get rid of my stupid obsession of getting bitten by mosquitoes in wrong places >.>). And during the wintertime, I prefer having thick covers and sleep with mini summer pajamas rather being imprisoned in winterish heavy duty pajamas.
I don't know why i find myself so (how to describe naked in an other perfect world?) colorless, anonymous spirit.


----------



## DemonD (Jun 12, 2012)

I need underwear to keep things in place.


----------



## Eos_Machai (Feb 3, 2013)

I always sleep naked. Except when I'm sleeping over at someone elses place, who isn't a lover. 

I find it most comfortable.


----------



## Morpheus83 (Oct 17, 2008)

No 'interesting' stories here--but I've read some stuff from other people about finding 'skidmarks' on bedsheets. That's just...gross.


----------



## Kyora (Mar 17, 2013)

Well it depends ^^' If I'm really really tired and don't want to go in the bathroom and change, then I sleep half-naked (only painties)... And in the summer (when it's really really hot) then half-naked...

In winter, well it's a nightgown or only the shirt of a pajama 
@Morpheus83 wow that's gross XD


----------



## bombsaway (Nov 29, 2011)

After reading this thread I decided to try sleeping naked (or just with panties) for the first time. Don't know why I used to think it was weird. I'm now an official convert.


----------



## Praying Mantis (Nov 14, 2012)

Not me. I don't sleep naked. I just like to crank the ac to to the coldest possible setting and wrap myself up like a buritto of blankets, pillows and clothes.


----------



## jdstankosky (May 1, 2013)

I sleep naked. It is the best.


----------



## koenigscat (May 12, 2013)

I have always slept in only my underpants. I hate pyjamas and t-shirts


----------



## Alumina (Jan 22, 2013)

I sleep naked, almost every night. Always cover up with a blanket (securely) lol


----------



## Echoe (Apr 23, 2012)

Lol, since I've had boobs I've always slept with full undies on, and PJs or a T-shirt with gym shorts. Haven't had reason to change, so I haven't (in other words, I haven't been bangin' anyone).


----------



## jdstankosky (May 1, 2013)

Echoe said:


> Lol, since I've had boobs I've always slept with full undies on, and PJs or a T-shirt with gym shorts. Haven't had reason to change, so I haven't (in other words, I haven't been bangin' anyone).


Wearing bras creates saggy breasts. No bra = perkier boobies. There's you a reason to change


----------



## sofort99 (Mar 27, 2010)

My underwear... they oppress me.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I like to sleep nude sometimes, but sometimes I feel safer with panties on. Don't question me.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

Got tired of my boxers riding up my ass and waking me up.

Usually sleep naked these days, unless it is super cold in my room.


----------



## Doc Dangerstein (Mar 8, 2013)

Nekkid, open window and everything. I don't always bother getting dressed until I have to go to work; I love the feeling of a gentle breeze over a summer's night, or the sun's rays. When I was sixteen, I lived beach side. My girlfriend and I had this crazy idea of moon bathing. Laying naked on a beach, beneath a full moon. Talking, staring into the sea and listening to the sound of the distant cicadas.

edit: This winter I'm getting some silk pyjamas


----------



## Oleg (May 5, 2013)

I always sleep naked no matter how cold it is. If it is really cold i just cover myself with additional blanket.


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

I have slept nude since college and since I am not really modest much I get up and get dressed no matter the circumstances. It's my bedroom after all. I am certainly unashamed of my body. I am absolutely certain I get better sleep in general with nothing on. This goes triple for anything as annoying as jewelry or things in a pocket. I can be like falling down drunk and still wake up annoyed by keys in my pocket. 

Oddly, even though nude, I prefer cooler rooms. The temperature thing has been an issue between me and many women. They seem to prefer heat. I put out a ton of BTUs and some women still want to snuggle, especially the cold natured ones. But it's fairly nasty to wake up in a pool of sweat. So, sometimes I wear thin clothes to bed just to avoid that. 

Otherwise, I sleep naked even in my sleeping bag in sub-zero temps.


----------



## Hoff (Apr 29, 2013)

RetroVortex said:


> I don't sleep full nude, because everytime I take of my pants in bed I get a boner...


You can go to bed without getting a boner? I sleep in jeans and it happens!


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

I take mostly-nude (I wear underwear) afternoon naps now. It feels great, especially when it's particularly hot out.


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

fourtines said:


> I like to sleep nude sometimes, *but sometimes I feel safer with panties on*. Don't question me.


LOL I GET WHAT YOU MEAN xD


----------



## RetroVortex (Aug 14, 2012)

Hoff said:


> You can go to bed without getting a boner? I sleep in jeans and it happens!


Well I wake up with one often. But as soon as the pants come off its instant.


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

RetroVortex said:


> Well I wake up with one often. But as soon as the pants come off its instant.


you should feel GREAT about that  hopefully it'll be like that till you're 60.


----------



## RetroVortex (Aug 14, 2012)

phony said:


> you should feel GREAT about that  hopefully it'll be like that till you're 60.


Yeah. When I'm a 60 year old virgin. I bet the masturbation will be just as easy! XD


----------



## mrkedi (Nov 19, 2009)

i do occassionally sleep in w/ just undies.it is a result of don't feel like pj/laundry issues.

*but how is sleeping nude ment to be sexual?!*


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

mrkedi said:


> i do occassionally sleep in w/ just undies.it is a result of don't feel like pj/laundry issues.
> 
> *but how is sleeping nude ment to be sexual?!*


Merely sleeping nude _isn't_ sexual. Just as exercising nude for the ancient Greeks wasn't, just as swimming nude isn't, just as saunaing nude isn't, etc.


----------



## Symphi (Oct 16, 2011)

It depends on where I am...

At home, I still live with my parents. 90% of the time I'm in a t-shirt and pj bottoms (or boxer shorts). Dressed sleeping is how I was raised, though nightgowns were never really my thing. Occasionally I'll sleep shirtless/ just in panties, but then when I get up at 5am to get ready for work and my Dad's dosing in sight of the bathroom, I have to play ninja.

At my SO's house... He lives with his parents too, haha. But he has the whole upstairs attic apartment thing, so my level of clothing in bed is usually little-to-none thanks to body heat (boyfriend is cozy) and intimate touch. He sleeps nude 99.5% of the time so I'll blame him for the influence lol.


----------



## EternalNocturne (Nov 4, 2011)

Well, I have 9 siblings and two parents.. Sadly, at the moment I am back at my parents house, until I move back out this fall (hopefully permanently). Perhaps after that I will have some freedom to be free. At least I don't have to wear shoes all the time. Socks are like frecking foot sweaters (or foot condoms if you ask a friend of mine). Either way. Terrible idea.


----------

